# 100% epoxy thinset



## sapotech101 (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys I'm doing a basement job were I seal the floor and walls with epoxy post construction. The h.o told me she was going to go with carpet from the beginning, now the job is almost done and she decides that she wants to do tile she will buy all material so i said OK but that will be an extra she said OK. well she went out to buy the thinset, tile, etc. well since the floor was seal for the carpet (originally) she went out and bought $4000.00 Worth of epoxy thinset special order so she cant return it. I had three tile guys go look at the job is 1200 sq ft with heated mats only in kit and bath two of them won't even touch it one of them will for $18000.00 That is 15.00 sq ft. I talked to other friends that basically told me the same thing. I got to know the lady and a feel bad telling her well you ether eat the material or you have to pay about 18000 for labor only. I told her it was a bad idea to put tile and that it was going to be expensive but she said she was OK with it will see how OK with it she is when i tell her the price. So i guess my question is what do you guys think about it is it really that bad or is every one just making a big deal about it. thanks


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

A quote is a quote and a friend told you the same thing so its 18K. She is with it or not. Don't really see an issue here.:whistling


----------



## sapotech101 (May 18, 2008)

Well i guess what i mean is if its really that bad working with epoxy thinset 18000.00 bad


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

This stuff always ends up like this everytime. Customers buying the thinset? Where does it end?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

One of two things must be happening here.

Either none of those guys have ever used epoxy thinset or they are trying to cut a fat hog.

My guess is the first suggestion and these guys have no epoxy thinset experience.

Epoxy thinset is a non-issue. It is epoxy grout that kicks every one's ass. Epoxy thinset is not any different than using regular thinset mortar and shouldn't make a difference. They have never used it and they are confusing it with epoxy grout issues I would guess.

That price is really really high for a measly little 1200 square feet of tile. Get the price down where it belongs and go for it. BUT, use Portland cement grout when the time comes.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm assuming the epoxy thinset was bought due to the concrete being sealed??? If that's the case she wasted her money. The epoxy won't be able to bond to the concrete the way it should. It'll be bonding to the sealer, and guess what happens when the sealer lets go? That sealer needs to be mechanically removed before anything else. Once that's done, then normal latex thinset (and SLC) can be used for the heating wires and tile.

I have a feeling the reason for the prices might be because they're scared (and rightly so) of having to bond and bury the heating wires with the epoxy.


----------

